# WOW! Look how sexy Dana is!



## Itchy Finger (Mar 22, 2005)

You can't use the mouse to hover over this link and expect to get all the info!





















Hello all, the above text is for those who hold the mouse curser over the link before clicking (HAHAHA). 
OK, don't even try to play it off. You know you were hoping to see something a little more sexier weren't you? You just had to click here and now look what you got. That's why I never trust blind dates!! 

Anyway, this is Dana Stubblefield the armadillo. Well, he thinks he's sexy anyway. This joker was like a pet. He used to come up around our camp and eat the scraps we put out. He would even follow you right on your heels begging for food. I know, I know, I know you would've shot him. But I just couldn't do it. We seen this joker for 6 years straight! Yes, we knew who it was. Haven't seen him the last 2 years though. He might have got s... OH NO!

Take Care!


----------



## Woody (Mar 22, 2005)

I think he came by my stand this past season?

Probably looking for some fried chicken.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 22, 2005)

That is a first!!!

I probably would have shot him, can't lie about that!!

Pretty neat though.  A lot of folks don't eat as good as that dillo apparently does!!!    

Tommy


----------



## nchunter (Mar 22, 2005)

now what are you doing wasting that good food like that!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 22, 2005)

a fine dillo on a half biscuit!

Jim


----------



## gordylew (Mar 22, 2005)

That fried chicken and biscuits probebly went well with the turkey and quail eggs she ate earlier that morning.  The only good dillo is a road kill dillo.


----------



## Snakeman (Mar 27, 2005)

Wouldn't it have been more humane to just shoot him, rather than give him the slow death with all that KFC food?

The Snakeman


----------



## HT2 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Snake.......*

WHOA, now Snake!!!!!!!!!!

People eatin' that "KFC" food keeps me in a job..........    

One word comes to mind when I see that Armydillio..........

"T-H-W-A-C-K"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  or  "B-O-O-M"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

